# <3 Camo's thread!



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well I saw how everyone was putting up journals about how horses and themselves are doing. Well maybe ill try will Camo..
Camo is now 9 months old! today!! she is a paint quarter horse cross. I think. I rescued her and her mom. I started to train her with just normal touching and what not as soon as a got her. She is such a cutie! I will try to get pictures up of her every once and a while so everyone can see her GROWIng process. Is it good that she is 9 months old and i can trailer her.(get her in and out) with out any problem? Also I walk her over tarps and give her a bath, stands tied! I can pick up all her feet and pick them/ sometimes i hit the hoof pick side against her hoof so she gets used to the pressure/ whatnot. not hard though. just gentle. I think i am gonna go work with her now to! ill put up more progress with her tonight maybe.!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*first time being trimmed*

Well im so very happy. I got her trimmed last night and my farrier told me that i was doing and incredible job, and that she was the best yearling that he has done before so that makes me happy he told me that she was going to be a great little horse when she grows up lol. so im excited! she did so well. Also, i took her into the HOLE as i call it. I is a knee high puddle near my house. im happy with her progress


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have't been working with Camo as much as a would like, because sh is out on pasture but one thing that i LOVEE LOVE LOVE about her..my other horses can be a pain in the rear to catch and they will run from you, and Camo what does she do.. walks right up to me and searches for treats lol. and a scratch. She loves when I scratch her back.. she all lifts up her lip and tries to nibble me back in the lovey kinda way.


I can pony her now off off both my horses. with sunny she is to stay at a trot to keep up haha. so i think ill start taking her on little rides with sunny and Poncho.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

just thought i would put some recent pictures of her up.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

im a little mad here tonight.... I have camo over at my neighbors cuz they have greener better grass, my dad amd i checked the back fences amd everything was fine. But camo cam find fence layingvdown anywhere and get caught up in it. She did a while ago, just smooth wire and i checked her over and calmed her down. She was perfectly fine. Now going to work with her if anything touches her back legs she freaks out and starts to run and buck and rear likd crazy. I have been working with her for twovdays trying to make it better. I cam pick up her feet and rub with a rope bur as soon as she is walkig she goes crazy.. Now to my rant...

My neighbor put thm in there front pasture... Said rhey checked the fence and camo shoulnt get stuck in it.. I went over there roday to ride ponch and what do you know.. Fence dangling and hanging around.. Kust the elwctric type of fence.. Im not worried abour my mature horses becasue they will see the wire.. But camo doesnt know any better. My neighbor said the person who had horses over there before .. That her horses broke the fence so she isnt responcible for fixing the fence..SHE DOESNT LIVE THERE ANYMORE so yhe fence will probably just stay beoken.. Its not me who should fix it.. My dad isntvpaying her to keep oir horses on her peoprty if we have to build new fwnces right?!?? And taking our hoese off the properrty isnt an option.. Idk what to do.. Cuz xmy age and my neighbor is older then me...

Ps sorry for bad spelling this phone sucks)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

